# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  kolam koi jernih tp warna air nampak hijau & byk busa serta di bak filter byk nyamuk.

## achien83

tmn2 yg senior and yg berpengalaman tolong bantu saya nich...saya ada kendala kolam koi saya sbnrnya jernih tp warna airnya nampak spt hijau,bisa dibilang kurang bening jg dan byk busanya,padahal saya sdh sdh pasang pipa tuk penyedot busa,ditambahkan lagi di filter saya nyk nyamuk,knp yah??kolam saya ukurannya 5m x 2m x 0.80m dgn 6 chamber...yg 3 sejajar dgn kolam dan yg 3 lbh tinggi dari kolam(sistem air terjun) saya jg sdh pakai bacteri starter,uda dikasi knopi + paranet kolam outdoor.....tapi hasil kurang maksimal...

catatan : kolam koi pakai keramik...

frend tolong yah....salam koi indonesia
thx all

----------


## achien83

[QUOTE=achien83;301710]tmn2 yg senior and yg berpengalaman tolong bantu saya nich...saya ada kendala kolam koi saya sbnrnya jernih tp warna airnya nampak spt hijau,bisa dibilang kurang bening jg dan byk busanya,padahal saya sdh sdh pasang pipa tuk penyedot busa,ditambahkan lagi di filter saya nyk nyamuk,knp yah??kolam saya ukurannya 5m x 2m x 0.80m dgn 6 chamber...yg 3 sejajar dgn kolam dan yg 3 lbh tinggi dari kolam(sistem air terjun) saya jg sdh pakai bacteri starter,uda dikasi knopi + paranet kolam outdoor.....tapi hasil kurang maksimal...

catatan : kolam koi pakai keramik...

frend tolong yah....salam koi indonesia
thx all

----------


## waterkeeper

om achien,

Sepengalaman saya, nyamuk bisa dikurangi dengan 2 cara : 1. Pakai obat kutu koi (Dimilin) setiap bulan sekali, walaupun koi tidak sakit Atau 2. Kolam pake Chiller (air dingin akan membuat telor nyamuk susah menetas).

Lalu untuk kolam anda yang berbusa, sepertinya bisa pakai protein skimmer, foam fractinator buatan om harry luhur (tersedia di www.koipalace.net), atau mau buat sendiri bisa (http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...m-Fractionator) dijamin air tidak berbusa dan tidak kental, sehingga lebih baik untuk ikan. 

Mengenai kolam anda yang terlihat hijau, mungkin karena lumut kali om ... regular water change aja dicoba sambil pake UV (celup atau selonsong) untuk mengurangi pertumbuhan alga hijau nya.

Semoga membantu ...

----------


## budidjo

> tmn2 yg senior and yg berpengalaman tolong bantu saya nich...saya ada kendala kolam koi saya sbnrnya jernih tp warna airnya nampak spt hijau,bisa dibilang kurang bening jg dan byk busanya,padahal saya sdh sdh pasang pipa tuk penyedot busa,ditambahkan lagi di filter saya nyk nyamuk,knp yah??kolam saya ukurannya 5m x 2m x 0.80m dgn 6 chamber...yg 3 sejajar dgn kolam dan yg 3 lbh tinggi dari kolam(sistem air terjun) saya jg sdh pakai bacteri starter,uda dikasi knopi + paranet kolam outdoor.....tapi hasil kurang maksimal...
> 
> catatan : kolam koi pakai keramik...
> 
> frend tolong yah....salam koi indonesia
> thx all


mungkin filter blm mature oom, isi kolam berapa ekor? biasa kalo ikan terlalu banyak, filternya yg kedodoran, jd airnya berbusa.

----------


## neutokoi

om, kolamnya udah running berapa lama? 
Utk masalah busa, bisa dipasang protein skimmer dan partial water change...
Kadang2 pakan ikan juga mempengaruhi warna air kolam, utk sekedar testing aja, coba ikan dipuasakan 3 hari dan liat kondisi warna airnya ato dicoba ganti pakan selama 1 minggu dan liat perbedaannya...

----------


## achien83

saya sdh pasang protein skimmer...tp ntar saya coba saran om.....thx all...semoga sukses

----------


## achien83

saya dah pakai skimmer and lampu uv,tp airnya kental,jd terlihat nga beninig....apa pengaruh makanan yah??

----------

